# iptables-1.2.7a-r1 failed

## Stuartje

When I do emerge iptables I get this:

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/iptables-1.2.7a-r1 to /

>>> md5 ;-) iptables-1.2.7a.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking iptables-1.2.7a.tar.bz2

patching file extensions/.IMQ-test

patching file extensions/.IMQ-test6

patching file extensions/libip6t_IMQ.c

patching file extensions/libipt_IMQ.c

patching file patch-o-matic/extra/IMQ.patch

patching file patch-o-matic/extra/IMQ.patch.config.in

patching file patch-o-matic/extra/IMQ.patch.configure.help

patching file patch-o-matic/extra/IMQ.patch.help

patching file patch-o-matic/extra/IMQ.patch.ipv6

patching file patch-o-matic/extra/IMQ.patch.ipv6.config.in

patching file patch-o-matic/extra/IMQ.patch.ipv6.configure.help

patching file patch-o-matic/extra/IMQ.patch.ipv6.help

patching file patch-o-matic/extra/IMQ.patch.ipv6.makefile

patching file patch-o-matic/extra/IMQ.patch.makefile

patching file extensions/libipt_mac.c

patching file extensions/libip6t_mac.c

patching file extensions/Makefile

patching file extensions/libipt_stealth.c

>>> Source unpacked.

Making dependencies: please wait...

Extensions found: IPv4:IPV4OPTSSTRIP IPv4:NETMAP IPv4:ipv4options IPv4:mport IPv4:nth IPv4:psd IPv4:quota IPv4:random IPv4:string IPv4:time IPv6:REJECT IPv6:ah IPv6:esp IPv6:frag IPv6:ipv6header IPv6:hbh IPv6:dst IPv6:rt

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_ah_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_ah.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_ah.so extensions/libipt_ah_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_conntrack_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_conntrack.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_conntrack.so extensions/libipt_conntrack_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_dscp_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_dscp.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_dscp.so extensions/libipt_dscp_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_ecn_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_ecn.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_ecn.so extensions/libipt_ecn_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_esp_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_esp.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_esp.so extensions/libipt_esp_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_helper_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_helper.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_helper.so extensions/libipt_helper_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_icmp_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_icmp.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_icmp.so extensions/libipt_icmp_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_length_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_length.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_length.so extensions/libipt_length_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_limit_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_limit.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_limit.so extensions/libipt_limit_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_mac_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_mac.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_mac.so extensions/libipt_mac_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_mark_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_mark.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_mark.so extensions/libipt_mark_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_multiport_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_multiport.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_multiport.so extensions/libipt_multiport_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_owner_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_owner.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_owner.so extensions/libipt_owner_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_pkttype_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_pkttype.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_pkttype.so extensions/libipt_pkttype_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_standard_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_standard.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_standard.so extensions/libipt_standard_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_state_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_state.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_state.so extensions/libipt_state_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_tcp_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_tcp.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_tcp.so extensions/libipt_tcp_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_tcpmss_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_tcpmss.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_tcpmss.so extensions/libipt_tcpmss_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_tos_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_tos.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_tos.so extensions/libipt_tos_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_ttl_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_ttl.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_ttl.so extensions/libipt_ttl_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_udp_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_udp.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_udp.so extensions/libipt_udp_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_stealth_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_stealth.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_stealth.so extensions/libipt_stealth_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_unclean_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_unclean.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_unclean.so extensions/libipt_unclean_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_DNAT_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_DNAT.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_DNAT.so extensions/libipt_DNAT_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_DSCP_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_DSCP.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_DSCP.so extensions/libipt_DSCP_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_ECN_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_ECN.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_ECN.so extensions/libipt_ECN_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_LOG_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_LOG.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_LOG.so extensions/libipt_LOG_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_MARK_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_MARK.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_MARK.so extensions/libipt_MARK_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_MASQUERADE_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_MASQUERADE.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_MASQUERADE.so extensions/libipt_MASQUERADE_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_MIRROR_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_MIRROR.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_MIRROR.so extensions/libipt_MIRROR_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_REDIRECT_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_REDIRECT.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_REDIRECT.so extensions/libipt_REDIRECT_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_REJECT_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_REJECT.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_REJECT.so extensions/libipt_REJECT_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_SAME_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_SAME.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_SAME.so extensions/libipt_SAME_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_SNAT_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_SNAT.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_SNAT.so extensions/libipt_SNAT_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_TCPMSS_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_TCPMSS.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_TCPMSS.so extensions/libipt_TCPMSS_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_TOS_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_TOS.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_TOS.so extensions/libipt_TOS_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_ULOG_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_ULOG.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_ULOG.so extensions/libipt_ULOG_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_TTL_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_TTL.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_TTL.so extensions/libipt_TTL_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_iplimit_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_iplimit.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_iplimit.so extensions/libipt_iplimit_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_IPV4OPTSSTRIP_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_IPV4OPTSSTRIP.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_IPV4OPTSSTRIP.so extensions/libipt_IPV4OPTSSTRIP_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_NETMAP_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_NETMAP.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_NETMAP.so extensions/libipt_NETMAP_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_ipv4options_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_ipv4options.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_ipv4options.so extensions/libipt_ipv4options_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_mport_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_mport.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_mport.so extensions/libipt_mport_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_nth_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_nth.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_nth.so extensions/libipt_nth_sh.o

gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.7a\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_psd_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_psd.c

extensions/libipt_psd.c: In function `init':

extensions/libipt_psd.c:55: `CONFIG_JIFFIES' undeclared (first use in this function)

extensions/libipt_psd.c:55: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

extensions/libipt_psd.c:55: for each function it appears in.)

make: *** [extensions/libipt_psd_sh.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/iptables-1.2.7a-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 41, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

Does someone know what the problem could be?

----------

## darktux

You're trying to emerge the 'still' not stable version of the iptable's package.. Try doing emerge /usr/portage/sys-apps/iptables/iptables-1.2.7a.ebuild

----------

## Stuartje

 *darktux wrote:*   

> You're trying to emerge the 'still' not stable version of the iptable's package.. Try doing emerge /usr/portage/sys-apps/iptables/iptables-1.2.7a.ebuild

 

I know, I'm running testing/unstable.

Again failed  :Sad: 

----------

## darktux

 *Stuartje wrote:*   

>  *darktux wrote:*   You're trying to emerge the 'still' not stable version of the iptable's package.. Try doing emerge /usr/portage/sys-apps/iptables/iptables-1.2.7a.ebuild 
> 
> I know, I'm running testing/unstable.
> 
> Again failed 

 

If you're running unstable, don't expect things to be stable  :Shocked: 

If you want to give back to the comunity, at least write a bug report to https://bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## nabugoon

but unstable package iptables-1.2.7a-r1 was required when gentoo upgrade. (emerge -u system)

how avoid it?

----------

## Lovechild

I found that the iptables packages fails to compile on newer 2.4 kernels, but I had no problems compiling it on my 2.5 kernel.

----------

## nabugoon

i also solve this problem by upgrade my kernel to gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r10[/quote]

----------

## pilla

Moving to Network & Security

----------

## shane

I had this same problem, and changed from gentoo-sources to vanilla-sources and everything went fine.

----------

